# pt landline bill problem



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I recently suspended my pt landline and cancelled my adsl, as I am now working in the U.K. I have done this before . Today I received my bill and I have been charged 50% more for my landline and not 50% less for october!! It says there is no cost for the suspension. I cannot find an email address for my pt landline with pt telecom.

Can anyone help?


----------

